#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Dreimonatsspritze, Nebenwirkungen >

## München86

Hallo!
Ich (fast 24) krieg jetzt seit etwa 5 Jahren die Dreimonatsspritze (Depo Clinovir). Eigentlich lief alles problemlos; ich hatte keine Periode mehr, die bei mir immer sehr stark & äußerst schmerzhaft war und auch von den Nebenwirkungen war nichts zu spüren. Doch seit dem letzten Mal habe ich nun innerhalb von wenigen Wochen 6 Kilo zugenommen! 80% meiner Kleidung passt nun nicht mehr!  :Sad:  Würde ich nicht so oft Sport machen, wären es wohl noch mehr...
Ich wollte die Spritze ohnehin absetzen. Nun wäre in ca. 2 Wochen die nächste Spritze dran. Wenn ich nun keine mehr nehme, - und erstmal auch sonst nichts - wie lange dauert es dann, bis die Wirkung nachlässt?
Und: Sind das Wassereinlagerungen (wie kriegt man die eigentlich weg?) oder tatsächlich Fett? 
Ich ernähre mich eigentlich recht gesund. Viel Obst & Gemüse, zwischendurch Fisch & Geflügel, dazu Volkornbrot & wenig Süßes.
Ich war mit meinem alten Gewicht (etwa 61,5kg bei 1,65m) wirklich zufrieden, zumal ich auch ganz gut trainiert war. Allerdings weiß ich auch, dass ich relativ langsam abnehme. Wie lange kann der Stoff der Spritze noch in meinem Körper sein?

----------


## Rosettchen

Hallo München86, ich bin jetzt 63 Jahre alt und habe Depo Clinovir 13 Jahre lang bekommen. Als ich abgesetzt habe, war ich 38 Jahre alt. Ich hatte auch in den 13 Jahren schön gleichmäßig etwa 8 Kilo zugenommen. Das hing glaube ich mit dem gesteigerten Appetit durch die Spritze zusammen. Sind es Wassereinlagerungen, die Du durch die "Spritze" hast, scheidest Du das Wasser nach Absetzen nach und nach wieder aus, ist es Fett, hilft nur gesundes Essen und Sport, aber das machst Du ja schon, ich glaube aber, dass Du ohne die "Spritze" leichter abnehmen wirst. Sonst lass evtl. mal einen Schilddrüsentest machen. 
Bei mir war nach dem Absetzen von Depo Clinovir innerhalb von 3 Monaten die Periode wieder da, das würde heißen, dass die Hormone ca. ein viertel Jahr brauchen, bis sie wieder arbeiten. Aber im ersten halben Jahr hatte ich eigentlich nur sowas wie Schmierblutungen. Ich habe aber damals gelesen (ich glaube im Beipackzettel) dass es bis zu einem halben Jahr dauern kann, bis wieder eine Blutung eintritt. Nach ca. einem Jahr hatte ich auch wieder regelmäßige Eisprünge.
Vor dem Einsetzen der ersten Blutung nach Absetzen der "Spritze" hatte ich ca. 4 Wochen ekelhaftes Brustspannen, das behielt ich bis zu den Wechseljahren vor jeder Blutung 5-6 Tage bei, aber dann nicht mehr so stark. Das muß aber bei Dir nicht so sein, denn Du bist wesentlich jünger als ich damals, da kann sich wahrscheinlich der Hormonhaushalt noch besser regulieren, denn das Brustspannen (prämenstruelles Syndrom) hängt mit dem Zusammenspiel der Hormone zusammen, und das kann ja bei Dir besser sein. 
Ich kann Dich nur zu Deinem Entschluß, Depo Clinovir abzusetzen, beglückwünschen. Das Präparat senkt wohl auch den Östrogenspiegel leicht, Östrogene brauchen wir aber auch für den Knochenstoffwechsel. Nimm lieber in Zukunft ein nicht so einschneidendes Präparat. 
Schönes Wochenende Rosettchen

----------


## München86

Danke für deine Antwort, Rosettchen! Bei mir lief ja vorher alles gut. Mich hat diese plötzliche Reaktion meines Körpers etwas erschreckt. 6 Kilo in ein paar Wochen trotz viel Sport! Gesteigerten Appetit hab ich nicht bemerkt. Ich hoffe du hast Recht & das regelt sich von selbst. Der Wirkstoff ist ja wohl immernoch eine Weile im Körper, auch wenn man die nächste Spritze nicht nimmt. Also heißt es wohl einfach erstmal Geduld haben...  :Sad: 
Einen Schilddrüsentest hab ich schon machen lassen. Aber nur eine minimale Unterfunktion, die sich laut meiner Ärztin nicht auf mein Gewicht auswirken sollte. Hab aber trotzdem "zur Probe" ein leichtes Mittel verschrieben bekommen. Hab aber auch schon mit einem Trainer im Fitnessstudio geredet zwecks Ernährung (alles gut  :Smiley: ) und neuem Trainingsplan, damit ich auch eben meine neuen Problemzonen wieder in den Griff krieg  :Smiley: 
Depo Clinovir fand ich eigentlich immer ganz praktisch, wohl vor allem, da ich schon fast panische Angst vor der Periode & den Begleiterscheinungen hatte und durch die Spritze hatte ich eben gar nichts mehr. Mein Frauenarzt meinte nun aber auch, dass 5 Jahre genug sind & dass es etwas dauert, bis alles wieder normal läuft. Aber bei mir sieht wohl noch alles gut aus. 13 Jahre sind schon eine lange Zeit!
Nun ja... Dann mach ich einfach mal so weiter wie bisher und hoffe...  :Smiley: 
Auch noch ein schönes Wochenende! München86

----------


## Rosettchen

Hallo München 86, tut mir leid, ich war ein paar Tage nicht in Berlin, habe daher Deine Antwort nicht gelesen. Ich glaube, Depo Clinovir ist bei Dir sicher nicht sehr lange als "Rest" im Körper, da Du ja noch jung bist. Geduld ist immer gut, (ich habe aber auch keine). Aber jeder Körper arbeitet anders. Die Periode wird in den ersten 2 Jahren wahrscheinlich nicht sehr schmerzhaft sein. Wenn sie wieder stärker und damit schmerzhafter wird, gibt es andere Mittel, z. B. Tee´s oder Homöopathie, wenn gar nichts hilft, kann man auch für die 2. Zyklushälfte Gestagen vom Frauenarzt verschreiben lassen. Sollte aber auch keine Dauerlösung sein. Hast Du evtl. Endometriose? Also versprengte Gebärmutterschleimhaut im Bauchraum, wo sie nicht hingehört? Aber dann hast Du sehr dolle Schmerzen. 
Praktisch fand ich die "Spritze" auch, aber ich denke, es ist keine Dauerlösung. 
Ich hoffe sehr, daß Du Dein Gewicht wieder in den Griff bekommst. 
Aber was ist denn bitte ein leichtes Mittel bei minimaler Schildrüsenunterfunktion? Ich kenne nur Thyroxin als Ersatztherapie, und das sind Schilddrüsenhormone. Eine Unterfunktion (auch eine minimale) sollte eigentlich behandelt werden. 
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls alles Gute. Es wird schon.........abwarten!!!!! Grüße aus Berlin, Rosettchen

----------


## rogio71

Hallo München 86,
bin derzeit in der gleichen Situation, wie Du vor 2 Jahren, jedoch hatte ich die DMS 11 Jahre genommen und stetig (trotz Sport) zugenommen. Eigentlich würde ich gerne wissen, wie sich der Körper in der Zeit auf die neue Situation eingestellt hat?

----------

